# Diamond (North Somerset) Dog Agility Club - Open Agility Show



## outdogwalking.com (May 29, 2009)

*SCHEDULE OF OPEN AGILITY SHOW*








Held under Kennel Club Rules & Regulations H & H(1)
on 10th and 11th July 2010

*Venue - Home Farm Meadow*
Foxholes Lane, Old Down, South Glos, BS32 4PF

Our lovely new venue has a 50 acre field for the show and 50 acres of
woodland walks. It is next to Old Down Country Park, brilliant for family entertainment
Old Down Country Park

*Show opens:* 07.30 Briefing: 08.15 Judging commences: 08.30
Entries Now closed
(Qualifying date for grade changes: 15th June 2010)

Guarantors to the Kennel Club:
Mike Bacon (Chairman), Orchard Farm, Kenn, Clevedon
Helen Prosser (Secretary), 8 Dysons Close, Yatton, Bristol
Glenda Bacon (Treasurer), Orchard Farm Kenn, Clevedon
Competition Manager  Mike Bacon
Show Secretary  Helen Prosser, 8 Dysons Close, Yatton, Bristol Tel. 01934 830678

Entries and fees to: DAG c/o Agility Aid, 1 Mare Lane, Beenhams Heath,
Shurlock Row, Reading Berks RG10 0QH
Tel: 01189 320619 (not after 9pm please)
Grade changes: to Agility Aid c/o above, or e-mail [email protected]
Entry Fees: £2.70 non-members per dog per class, if entered online, £3.00 for paper entries.
Diamond DAC helping members £2.00 per dog per class. Camping £15.
Camping available for 200 units

**** Refreshments available all day ****

VETERINARY PRACTICE ON CALL
Coppins Vet, Hope Manor Farm, Cutts Heath Rd, Falfield, Wotton-Under-Edge,
Gloucestershire GL12 8PS Tel 01454 269339

*Running Order*

*Saturday 10th July*
1 Large Agility Graded 1 & 2 Anna Braley
2 Large Agility Combined 1 & 2 Amanda Applegate
3 Large Jumping Graded 1 & 2 Yvonne Horner
4 Large Jumping Grade 3 Frank Flanagan
5 Large Agility Grade 3 Hilary Bowden
6 Large Agility Grade 3 Rosemary Banfield
7 Large Agility Graded 4 & 5 Brendan Sweeney
8 Large Jumping Combined 4 & 5 Frank Flanagan
9 Large Agility Graded 4,5,6,7 Mark Douglas
10 Large Jumping Graded 6 & 7 Rosemary Banfield
11 Large Agility Combined 6 & 7 Yvonne Horner
12 Medium Agility Combined 1 & 2 Anna Braley
13 Medium Agility Combined 3,4,5 Anna Braley
14 Medium Agility Combined 6 & 7 Mark Douglas
15 Medium Agility Combined 1,2,3,4 Mark Douglas
16 Medium Agility Combined 5,6,7 Hilary Bowden
17 Medium Jumping Combined 1,2,3,4 Amanda Applegate
18 Medium Jumping Combined 5,6,7 Amanda Applegate
19 Small Agility Combined 1 & 2 Anna Braley
20 Small Agility Combined 3,4,5 Anna Braley
21 Small Agility Combined 6 & 7 Yvonne Horner
22 Small Agility Combined 1,2,3,4 Brendan Sweeney
23 Small Agility Combined 5,6,7 Hilary Bowden
24 Small Jumping Combined 1,2,3,4 Brendan Sweeney
25 Small Jumping Combined 5,6,7 Mark Douglas

Reserve Judges Sue Choux, Gill James, Diane Clarke and Debbie Walker
DOGS MAY ENTER A MAXIMUM OF 3 CLASSES
A RUNNING ORDER WILL BE DRAWN IN ADVANCE
Classes may be split if numbers warrant it
A Pay on the Day class for dogs competing at the show may be run if time permits

*Sunday 11th July*
26 Large Jumping Graded 1 & 2 Marilyn Wiseham
27 Large Jumping Combined 1 & 2 Cazz Paggett
28 Large Agility Graded 1 & 2 Chris Huckle
29 Large Agility Grade 3 Sorcha Price
30 Large Jumping Grade 3 Becky Leighton
31 Large Jumping Grade 3 Andy Sandercock
32 Large Agility Graded 4 & 5 Chris Huckle
33 Large Jumping Combined 4 & 5 Becky Leighton
34 Large Jumping Graded 4,5,6,7 Andy Brown
35 Large Jumping Combined 6 & 7 Tom Cuddon
36 Large Agility Graded 6 & 7 Marilyn Wiseham
37 Medium Jumping Combined 1 & 2 Tom Cuddon
38 Medium Jumping Combined 3,4,5 Marilyn Wiseham
39 Medium Jumping Combined 6 & 7 Andy Brown
40 Medium Jumping Combined 1,2,3,4 Cazz Paggett
41 Medium Jumping Combined 5,6,7 Andy Sandercock
42 Medium Agility Combined 1,2,3,4 Sorcha Price
43 Medium Agility Combined 5,6,7 Sorcha Price
44 Small Jumping Combined 1 & 2 Tom Cuddon
45 Small Jumping Combined 3,4,5 Tom Cuddon
46 Small Jumping Combined 6 & 7 Andy Brown
47 Small Jumping Combined 1,2,3,4 Tom Cuddon
48 Small Jumping Combined 5,6,7 Cazz Paggett
49 Small Agility Combined 1,2,3,4 Cazz Paggett
50 Small Agility Combined 5,6,7 Andy Sandercock

DOGS MAY ENTER A MAXIMUM OF 3 CLASSES
A RUNNING ORDER WILL BE DRAWN IN ADVANCE
Classes may be split if numbers warrant it
Pay on the Day class for dogs competing at the show may be run if time permits

*CLASSES*
A Combined class is open to more than one Grade with only one set of results for the whole class.
A Graded class may be open to one or more, consecutive grades with separate results for each
grade.
(There will be no walking between grades in any graded class.)
In accordance with Kennel Club Rules, large dogs who have not competed before
1st January 2006 and ALL Small and Medium dogs MUST have been officially measured
before competing at a Kennel Club licensed agility show.
Record books may be inspected at the request of the Judge or show management.

*CLASSES AND ELIGIBILITY*
Only first prizes and points gained in standard classes at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows may be
used for progression through the classes. (A dog is only eligible for one grade) In defining the
eligibility of the owner or handler for Grade 1, the three jumping wins and points progression referred
to in the definition apply only to one dog and not an accumulation of dogs.

*GRADE 1 (Elementary)*
For owners, handlers or dogs, which have not gained a first place in an Agility Class or three first places in
Jumping Classes at Kennel Club Licensed Agility Shows. N.B. Owners, handlers or dogs previously qualified out of
Grade 1, (Elementary) are not eligible for this class.
*Grade 2 (Starters)*
Open to dogs which are not eligible for Grades 1,3,4,5,6,7,and have not gained a first place in an Agility Class or
three first places in Jumping Classes at Grade 2 at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows, or elected to progress on
points from Grade 1. N.B. Owners, handlers or dogs previously qualified out of Grade 2 (Starters) are not eligible
for this class.
*Grade 3 (Graduate)*
Open to dogs which are not eligible for Grade 1 or 2 or have elected to progress on points from Grade 2 at
Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows and dogs which are not eligible for Grade 4, 5, 6 or 7.
*Grade 4 (Novice)*
Open to dogs which have gained a first place in an Agility Class or three first places in Jumping Classes at Grade
3 or elected to progress on points from Grade 3 at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows and are not eligible for
Grade 3, 5, 6 or 7.
*Grade 5 (Intermediate)*
Open to dogs which have gained a first place in an Agility Class or three first places in Jumping Classes at Grade
4 or elected to progress on points from Grade 4 at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows and are not eligible for
Grade 3, 4, 6 or 7.
*Grade 6 (Senior)*
Open to dogs which have gained a first place in an Agility Class or three first places in Jumping Classes at Grade
5 at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows and are not eligible for Grade 3, 4, 5 or 7.
*Grade 7 (Advanced)*
Open to dogs which have gained a minimum of 4 first places at Grade 6 at Kennel Club Licensed Agility Shows,
2 first places must be gained in Agility (not Jumping) Classes.

*AWARDS*
Trophies to at least 3rd in all classes
Placed rosettes to 10% of entry in all classes
Rosettes for all unplaced clear rounds in all classes (to be collected on the day)

*CHILDREN UNDER 16:*
The duty of care remains with the parent(s) or other accompanying responsible adult(s) at all
times.
In case of cancellation of the show within 7 days
of the show date, notification will be sent to the relevant web sites where possible and
notified to the iSS Show Hotline 07532 11 11 57. It will be the competitor's responsibility to
check with the Hotline and/or the Web sites, if continuation of the show is in doubt.

*RULES AND REGULATIONS*
1. Dogs entered at Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows must be registered at the Kennel Club in
accordance with Kennel Club Regulations for Classification and Registration B. The registration
number/Authority to Compete number will be required for each entry.
2. Entry fees: On-line entries £2.70 per dog per class. Paper entries £3.00 per dog per class.
Diamond members £2.00 per dog per class. Dogs are restricted to a maximum of 3 runs. The
committee reserves to itself the right not to make refunds on incorrect entries. Camping £15
for the weekend.
3. Entries can be made online via iShowServices Home
4. The Committee reserves to itself the right to refuse entries.
5. Dogs under 18 calendar months of age on the first day of the Show are not eligible to
compete for Kennel Club licensed Agility Shows.
6. Not For Competition entries will be accepted for dogs aged four calendar months and over.
Dogs must be Kennel Club registered with their details recorded on the entry form.
7. No bitch in season is allowed to compete.
8. No person shall carry out punitive correction or harsh handling of a dog at any time within the
boundaries of the Show.
9. Dogs must not wear any type of slip, half-slip collar or lead when under test. A flat, close fitting,
leather or webbing collar is permitted, providing the only attachment is a plain identification
panel as an integral part of the collar i.e. not attached by a ring.
10. Should a judge be unable to fulfil the appointment to judge the Committee reserves the right
to appoint another judge.
11. No competitor shall impugn the decision of the judge or judges.
12. There are no sponsors or prize money at this show.
13. Kennel Club Standard marking Regulations apply.
14. The heights of the jump 650 mm for large dogs; 450 mm for medium dogs; 350mm for small
dogs
15. The height limit for dogs.
a) Large Dogs - for dogs measuring over 430mm (1ft 5ins) at the withers.
b) Medium Dogs - for dogs measuring over 350mm (1ft 1.75ins) and measuring 430mm (1ft
5ins) or under at the withers.
c) Small Dogs - for dogs measuring 350mm (1ft 1.75ins) or under at the withers.
16. Judges at an Agility Show may not enter for competition a dog which is recorded in their
ownership or part ownership; or handle a dog at the Show at which they are judging.
17. Withdrawal of dogs from Competition. A dog shall be withdrawn from competition and
removed from an Agility Show if it is:-
a) a bitch which is in season.
b) suffering from any infectious diseases or contagious disease.
c) interfering with the safety or chance of winning of an opponent.
d) of such temperament or is so much out of hand as to be a danger to the safety of any
person or other animal.
e) likely to cause suffering to the dog if it continues competing.
18. In estimating the number of awards won, all wins up to and including 25 days before the date of
the show i.e. up to and including 15th June 2010, shall be counted when entering for any class.
For these purposes a competition shall be defined as all classes covered within the same
schedule. In the event that a dog becomes eligible for the next grade at a particular show,
after the entry for that show has been sent, it is the competitors responsibility to notify Agility
Aid (e-mail [email protected]) at least 14 days before the date of the show. The dog will
then be moved into the appropriate class(es) for the next grade. The dog will be moved into
the corresponding number of classes as were entered at the lower grade. If there are fewer or
no classes available for the next grade the competitor will be offered a refund of the relevant
entry fees.
19. Should circumstances so dictate the Society, in consultation with the Judges may alter
arrangements as necessary. Such changes and the circumstances surrounding them must be
reported to the Kennel Club.
20. In the event that the show is cancelled due to unforeseen circumstances, the club/society will
refund fees, less reasonably incurred expenses, on receipt of a stamped, addressed envelope
submitted within 1 month of the show date.
21. Food shall not be carried in the hand or given to a dog in the ring.
22. Separate entry forms must be completed by each competitor and must be signed by the
competitor or his authorised agent in accordance with provisions specified thereon. Entry
forms must be accompanied with the appropriate fees.
23. No dogs suffering from infectious or contagious disease or having been exposed to such
disease during the period of 21 days prior to the Competition may compete. Competitors
infringing the Regulation will be liable to be fined and/or dealt with under Kennel Club Rule
A42.
24. Animals in Event
No animal other than one officially entered shall be brought into the precincts of the event
during its continuance, except any dogs registered to assist the disabled, or dogs required for
educational or instructional purposes or by permission of the General Committee. However, at
the discretion of the show society, a dog brought to the show by a spectator may be
admitted into the precincts of the dog show, with the proviso that those in charge of the dog
sign a declaration confirming the dog is free from disease and that the dog will be kept under
proper control at all times.
25. All dogs registered and resident outside the UK must be issued with a Kennel Club Authority to
Compete number before entry to the show/event can be made. All overseas entries without
a kennel Club Registration number or an Authority to Compete number will be returned to the
exhibitor/competitor.
26. A pay on the day class will be held if time permits.
27. A practice ring may be available to dogs entered for competition at the show, if space
allows. This ring must be supervised by a responsible adult with agility knowledge.
28. Welfare of Dogs. An exhibitor (or competitor) whose dog is entered at a Kennel Club licensed
event should take all reasonable steps to ensure the needs of their dog(s) are met, and should
not knowingly put their dogs health and welfare at risk by any action, default, omission or
otherwise. A breach of this Regulation may be referred to the General Committee for
disciplinary action under Kennel Club Rules and Regulations

*Camping regulations*
*Camping:* will be available on Friday and Saturday nights costing £15 for the weekend. Admission will
be Friday 3pm to 9pm. Sorry  neither open fires nor BBQs are allowed on site. No Generators are
allowed on site. If you are leaving the site before the end of the show, please drive round the outside
of the showground. While the show is underway there will be NO cars through the site.

*Please adhere to the following safety rules:*
 Keep to within your pitches, and dont obstruct the gangways.
 All units must carry a fire extinguisher and/or have a bucket of water at the front of their units
at all times.
DOGS MUST BE KEPT UNDER CONTROL AT ALL TIMES
*
Address:*
Home Farm, Fox Hole Lane, Old Down, South Gloucester BS32 4PF
*
DIRECTIONS TO VENUE:*

*North Bound From Bristol and the South exit the M5 at Junction 16.* Take the A38 to the traffic
lights at Alveston (near Thornbury). Turn left onto the B4461 towards Aust Follow the signs to
Aust. Go through Alveston just before leaving the village turn right keeping on the B4461.
You will see the entrance to the show on the left about 2km further on

*South Bound From Gloucester, the Midlands and the North, exit the M5 at Junction 14,* follow
the A38 to the traffic lights at Alveston (near Thornbury) Turn right onto the B4461 towards
Aust Follow the signs to Aust. Go through Alveston just before leaving the village turn right
keeping on the B4461. You will see the entrance to the show on the left about 2km further
on.


----------

